# Ladies only please



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Just want to ask for prayers as I am going for my first scan in 6 months on Tuesday. Then I have to go for another one the 2nd. As always I am terrified. Thank you all.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Bless your heart, Woodpecker. You are in my prayers, in my heart, and on my mind.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am a cancer survivor and having faith helps alot. Of course you will be nervous; that is only natural. If you need to talk just send me a message.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm praying for you too, I hope everything goes okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Adding my prayers as well!! (((((((WP))))))))


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Only good and positive thoughts WP

I bet our few men would also be more than happy to keep you in their thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you my dear friends. God willing everything will be ok. I will see my doctor Septemeber 8th to hopefully get treatment like usual and also the results. You ladies really are the best!:grouphug:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

you're in my prayers daily-

betty


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

You know you are part of my daily prayers and big hugs are sent your way! May the Lord bless and provide healing powers to you.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thinking of you WP, and sending many healing and happy thoughts your way..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers from here.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all, I need all the prayers I can get. You all are so sweet.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck/prayers to you! I wish the best for you, and peace of mind.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Please know that you will be prayed for, thought of and lifted up in many ways.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you and sending happy thoughts and wishes for you!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying for God to ease your worries , and for positive test results !!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

The hard part is keeping my mind at peace. I pray pretty much all night for different things and people, including myself.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be with you in my prayers. Good luck. I hope and pray that all will be well.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> The hard part is keeping my mind at peace. I pray pretty much all night for different things and people, including myself.


That is the only way I can fall asleep most nights.Remember- Give all your problems to God-he is going to be up all night anyways.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I pray for you regularly. I don't post here often, I knit but haven't spun for years and I feel guilty about it. Maybe this winter. Anyway, I have been following your journey and praying that all will be well with you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

7thswan said:


> That is the only way I can fall asleep most nights.Remember- Give all your problems to God-he is going to be up all night anyways.


I never thought about that. Lately I have been falling asleep during my prayers and have to finish them the next morning. Thank you all for your outstanding support. Now I am really nervous only two more days to go. I forgot to mention that I have to go to a new place too. That's making me nervous as well. September 8th can't come fast enough.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be praying for you too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praying for your health and that you can feel our Lord holding you in His hands. He is with you always.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WP, sure keeping you in thoughts and prayers! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yup! Continuing to think of and pray for you.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Prayers and hugs going out to you from California!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all your prayers make me feel much better.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thinking of you today, WP.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

BlueberryChick said:


> Thinking of you today, WP.


Me too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't post much..but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you today..HUGS..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thinking of you today, Woodpecker. :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all. I really believe that your prayers got me through. It wasn't as bad as I had anticipated. God willing the results will be good too. I get them on September 8th and will let you know. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!:grouphug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((((((((((WP))))))))))))))) Oh, our dear sweet fiber sister. You are so brave in the face of all you have gone through. Even when you are scared and anxious...you are still brave and courageous. The prayers never end for you, Honey. :kissy:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> ((((((((((((WP))))))))))))))) Oh, our dear sweet fiber sister. You are so brave in the face of all you have gone through. Even when you are scared and anxious...you are still brave and courageous. The prayers never end for you, Honey. :kissy:


Thank you Kas, you are very kind!:kissy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota said:


> ((((((((((((WP))))))))))))))) Oh, our dear sweet fiber sister. You are so brave in the face of all you have gone through. Even when you are scared and anxious...you are still brave and courageous. The prayers never end for you, Honey. :kissy:


 what she said!  :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You all are way to kind. It must be all that fiber we play with. I have my other scan next Wednesday. Due to my neuropathy my oncologist wanted to check. I'm not to worried about this one, thank God. Thank you for everything my friends.:kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yesterday an acquaintance shared with me that she was just diagnosed with Stage 4 colon cancer at the age of 48.

She is a fighter and she is fighting. 

Every day is a blessing, friends. Live it wisely and fully.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

She will be in my prayers WIHH. For me not fighting isn't an option.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, adding my prayers! My mom also had colon cancer and it was really extensive. Had totally blocked her colon except for about 1/2 inch. Today she is cancer free...so there is hope!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH keeping your friend in my thoughts. Keep the picture of Mike Forbes in your mind. He is a twice cancer surviver, first colon cancer than cola-rectal cancer. In my mind he is the apitomy of healthy now and lives a life fuller than most.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I called my doctor and got the results today. Not good it spread again. I'm looking at another round of chemo and a biopsy. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I will continue to keep you in my prayers. I am not a saint but I think He listens to me too.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I will continue to keep you in my prayers. I am not a saint but I think He listens to me too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So sorry Woodpecker, I know your tired of all this ...... I wont stop praying for you , I know God is with you ..... wish I lived closer, we could hang out and do fibery stuff !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((((((((WP))))))))))))))) Oh, Honey. That is just flat rotten. Stay strong, Fiber Sister. :grouphug: I am absolutely keeping you in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh Woodpecker, honey. I am so sorry. I know this is not the news we were hoping to hear. 

Just keep on fighting, we will keep praying.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm not in shock but I'm numb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

HUGS...I'm so sorry to hear this.. I'm praying for you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WIHH,my Gramps had colon cancer. He made it thru and never even lost his hair. Lived many happy years without his colon, but wanted to go be with Grandma after she passed. But it sure wasen't the C that got him , it was Love.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that too, it stinks. Prayers going up for you for strength and healing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Woodpecker, do not give up,never ever give up. You HAVE to be a Beacon for Us, a Promise, a Light. You will have my Prayers and remember talk to your Angels, ask them to help You.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> So sorry Woodpecker, I know your tired of all this ...... I wont stop praying for you , I know God is with you ..... wish I lived closer, we could hang out and do fibery stuff !


I'm really tired of all this. I wish you lived closer too.:kiss:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man. NOT the result you (and we) were hoping for! We will keep thinking of you and sending lots and lots of good, positive, healing thoughts!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you during this tough time in your life. May our Lord transcend his healing power and heal you completely this time! I hope you are enveloped in love by your family and friends. Seek out joy and laughter as much as you can, as it aids in healing the body...


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry, we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Chin up WP and fight on! I know you were hoping for better news, so were we all. Keeping you in my thoughts. We are always here for you.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh Woodpecker, I am so sorry to hear this news....big hugs to you. One day at a time, one step at a time. Remember to breathe, you will make it through. Sending love and prayers your way


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh dear... I will continue praying for you, sweetie.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just called human resources and we don't have disibality. Now I'm really in it good. Thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

check with your county and state Department of Human Services to see if you qualify to receive benefits due to your medical issues. It may be that you have to miss so much work or be fired for missing time at work due to your illness and treatment, but I really don't know. 

Start the ball rolling, sweetie - even if that's all you can do. Hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks all! I sopke with my union president who will put out a flyer asking fellow members to donate. I feel better now.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

(((WP)))) 

I hope your union can step up to the plate for you! And do try, like WIHH said, to see what the county might have available for you. 

Keeping you in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you apply for SSI? It takes forever usually to get it , but they do pay back to the date you became disabled. I would check with Social Security.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> I just called human resources and we don't have disibality. Now I'm really in it good. Thank you for all your prayers.


Do you have a local support group? You could even ask at the hosptial. A support group should know of all the resorses avalable.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> Can you apply for SSI? It takes forever usually to get it , but they do pay back to the date you became disabled. I would check with Social Security.


I'm way too young, only in my late 20's. I also found out that if I go on disability I can't work ever again.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Do you have a local support group? You could even ask at the hosptial. A support group should know of all the resorses avalable.


I don't have a support group but plan to ask my doctors for advice. Thank you all for your continued prayers.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Woodpecker, have you checked into the Susan G Komen association for a local or virtual support group? I'll bet they have all kinds of affiliates and support groups?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestiin WIHH, I will look into that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Woodpecker said:


> I'm way too young, only in my late 20's. I also found out that if I go on disability I can't work ever again.


I haven't worked with getting people on ssi or other programs for a few years, but I believe that if you have to be reassessed every so often and if you can return to work you will lose the ssi. They give it to children, as well as adults, so I don't think you are too young. If you call Social Security they should be able to help you, if you are busy or just overwhelmed, pm me and I'll be glad to look into it for you.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((WP)))) I think many people go on SSD and then later come off of it once they are well enough to work again. Some things are an automatic approval, some require a bit more work. 

Honey, do you have anyone helping you with all of this? I can only imagine how overwhelming it must be. I hope there is someone helping you think through and research all of this so that you can simply concentrate on taking care of YOU.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> I haven't worked with getting people on ssi or other programs for a few years, but I believe that if you have to be reassessed every so often and if you can return to work you will lose the ssi. They give it to children, as well as adults, so I don't think you are too young. If you call Social Security they should be able to help you, if you are busy or just overwhelmed, pm me and I'll be glad to look into it for you.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you so much for your advice. I am going to pm you.

Yes Kas I have my mom looking into my options as she is way wiser than I. I also have my mother's sister too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This all just sucks! I HATE CANCER!

Continued prayers for you.

Soc Sec Disability ... get an atty ... soc sec admin ignores you without one. It took a year of applying then contesting before I got an atty. I was found fully disabled within 4 months after securing an atty.

It is a lot of paperwork and not giving up.

You can actually work while receiving SSD. Depending on your case & what the judge decides, you will be reevaluated every 1 - 7 years.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oh, Woodpecker, I'm so sorry. 

We started our homeschool year a few weeks ago so I haven't been checking in often, but I've been thinking of you every day. As others have said, I wish we were closer.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Cyndi and BBC. I am still trying to figure out what to do. Last time I did chemo I was out of work 9 months. God will have to provide on this one. Thank you all for your continued support and prayers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And our Father will provide.

Chevk with the county, many programs set up in my area and I'm in the middle of nowhere


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> Thank you Cyndicand BBC. I am still trying to figure out what to do. Last time I did chemo I was out of work 9 months. God will have to provide on this one. Thank you all for your continued support and prayers.


Can I send you any knitting needles,yarn, or anything like that. It would help to keep yourself real busy. Let me know what your hobbys are.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Can I send you any knitting needles,yarn, or anything like that. It would help to keep yourself real busy. Let me know what your hobbys are.


You are way too sweet!:kiss:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

We'll that didn't go well. It spread quite a few places. If this biopsy comes back negative I will have to have another one in a different spot. My life's falling apart again. At least I know it comes up too. Thank you for all your prayers. My biopsy is scheduled for Thursday if you would continue to pray for me. God bless!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You are in my prayers daily.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

(((((WP)))))) Oh, honey, I am so, so sorry that it spread. Sure am holding you close in thoughts and prayers. I so wish there were something I could do.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I am praying for you. I am a cancer survivor and I can understand your concern. What helped me was a good support group. I wish you the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all. The nearest support group is at least a half hour away. I have my own friends who are also survivors that I can talk too.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

you continue to be in my prayers daily. God is in control-even when we can't see what He has planned for us. 
Peace be with you.

betty


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm late getting here but want to offer my thoughts and prayers for you, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keeping you in my thoughts, big hugs (((((((((((((((((WP))))))))))))))))


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

HUGS...I'm praying for you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all. I have my biopsy Thursday


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker: you are in my thoughts. I've been very busy here and haven't checked in the forums at all. I'm really sorry to hear that you are fighting with this again. If there is anything that I could send you to lift your spirits , PLEASE let me know!

<<<HUGS>>>>>


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just to check in on you, Woodpecker, after your biopsy. 

Oftentimes, I have trouble sleeping and when I can't get to sleep- I pray until I fall asleep.

You are at the top of my prayer list, Woodpecker, and you are never far from my thoughts. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you WIHH. The biopsy went fine and I should get the results Monday. It is likely my oncologist will have to preform another biopsy. Then I get my stupid port put back in and do chemo. The reason why I call the port stupid is that I am very sensitive to it. I had it taken out last time as soon as my oncologist would let me. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Why would your oncologist have to perform yet anothet biopsy? From a different area?

You're on my mind & in my daily prayers.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Why would your oncologist have to perform yet anothet biopsy? From a different area?
> 
> You're on my mind & in my daily prayers.


Thank you Cyndi. Yes this biopsy will be in a different area to check something else.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I spoke to my oncologist today to see if she had the pathology report. She didn't but she did tell me that the other biopsy might not be necessary depending on the report. I also got the blood slip I need before I get my port in.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praying for a good report.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Keeping you in prayers, WP!!!! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Praying that your biopsy is benign sweetheart...HUGS...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

praying


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! Still waiting on the pathology report it could take 3-5 days. I got my blood test today to have the port placed and will see my oncologist to find out what's going on on Thursday.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WP, one of the young ladies who reports to me also had to go through a second bout of chemo and had a port both times. I forgot to tell you about her. She is now 2 years cancer free. So far so good. She was very distraught and depressed when she had to go through the second round, too, and she hated that darn port even though she knew it was best to have it. Single mom and for a couple years had to move back in with her parents so they could help her and help the little boy. She came through the other side and is doing so well now! Last year she was able to get back on her feet financially and moved into her own place. Just telling you her story to encourage you. I'm praying for every bit of as good an outcome for you!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> WP, one of the young ladies who reports to me also had to go through a second bout of chemo and had a port both times. I forgot to tell you about her. She is now 2 years cancer free. So far so good. She was very distraught and depressed when she had to go through the second round, too, and she hated that darn port even though she knew it was best to have it. Single mom and for a couple years had to move back in with her parents so they could help her and help the little boy. She came through the other side and is doing so well now! Last year she was able to get back on her feet financially and moved into her own place. Just telling you her story to encourage you. I'm praying for every bit of as good an outcome for you!


((((((Kas)))))) I really needed to hear that. God bless her and her little boy. God willing I will be doing the same after I get over these mountains.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wp, thinking of you daily.
Please take care of yourself, between the physical problems, and the mental stress, I worry about you having as good a support group in real life as you do here with us...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You'll get through this and we all have your back.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Knitting needles held high! Back, you darn cancer! BACK, we say!!!! :duel:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Saw my oncologist today, I am lookimg at 6-8 months of chemo. Ugh. My oncologist also said I will likely be going in and out of chemo the rest of my life.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwww, that sucks. 

I'm praying for you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Oh no, Woodpecker. :shocked: 

I know this really bites  - its scary beyond belief, and it changes everything. I am so sorry you are going through this, sweetheart. 

I have another friend that is facing chemo for the rest of his life as well. He has finally accepted this as his "new normal" - not life the way he imagined it - but life nonetheless. 

You - and he- are fighters. And I know that is anyone can do this - if anyone can beat this, you two can. 

Just know you are loved and cared for here. 

You know we are here for you and we are here to listen and to send you messages of support and encouragement - but as you know - this battle is YOURS. 

We will cheer you on and run along beside you - but this is your journey and no one can do this for you. 

LOVE yourself enough to fight.

LOVE living enough to go to war to keep on living. 

And if it ever gets too much to deal with - let us share your load and you can lean on us for awhile. :grouphug:

We are here for you, Woodpecker. We won't always know exactly what to say, but we will always be here for you.


----------



## ColeTrucker (Sep 9, 2014)

I am new to this forum and already have you ALL in my prayers. I pray for peace, long life, and happiness for you and your family. I pray that the FIGHTER in you will always prevail. We are all kindred spirit, the strength that flows through me now flows though you. God bless, you are not alone!

Cole


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, WP. I am so, so sorry you are going through this. 

WIHH words say it better than I could and say what we are all feeling. We are here for you to encourage you and to be leaned on and to let you know that you are loved and cherished. 

I am so holding you in my prayers.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Darn. Just darn.

When I was undergoing treatment at the UNM Cancer Center in Albuquerque there was a woman that rode the Amtrak train from Gallup, NM to Abq every week for treatment - over 3 hours each way. She'd been coming for 5 years and she told me that she would be coming every week for the rest of her life. At the time, I'd never heard of someone having to have treatment throughout their life like that. She had a wonderful attitude about it all and had accepted it as a normal part of her life. She said she had gotten use to the side effects and that the worse part, at that time, was getting up early and getting home late (and because of treatment schedules she would occasionally miss the train back home and have to stay overnight).

Take care of yourself and please, try hard not to get discouraged. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for letting me lean on you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WP, If I could lay my hands on You and give You the warmth and life, I would. I will send it to you the best I can. My gift has gone from my hands,just for now, a while now,because of my own burdens-but none the less, I still Belive and send what meens everything,if one is open to the energy. Be Kind to yourself, feed yourself the purest of foods and thoughts, build your own world, hold yourself like you would another, or all of us. We all are nothing but energy,which is life and if we can give you some,take it, take care of You.No matter what,You are Blessed.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So sorry WP, this has to be hard news. My friend who had to wear his chemo 24/7 told everyone to not disrespect his chemo because he was going to see the positive in this no matter what and would not tolerate any negative input from anyone. He called his pump his medicine bag and he treated it with reverence. It was his way and it worked for him. You too will fine your way with all of this. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts always.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Than you all. I am getting my port put back in Monday and will start chemo Tuesday. Thank you all for everything. God bless!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You are in our prayers, as you have been and will be. There are so many praying and caring about you. I hope that this port will be better and the chemo will not be to hard on you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Getting the port in tomorrow. I really appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Keeping you in prayers, Honey. (((((hugs!)))))


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Prayers from here.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all. Due to an emergency I was in the hospital all day. Apparently the ORs were full. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((((((WP)))))))))) Sounds like you have had a rough day. Did you get the port put in? How are you feeling?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thinking of you ..... praying for you .... (( hugs ))


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> ((((((((WP)))))))))) Sounds like you have had a rough day. Did you get the port put in? How are you feeling?


Yes I got my port in but it took a lot longer than it should have due to the hospital having an emergency. I'm pretty tired as it was a long day, I'm not in any pain though. Thank you all for your continued support and prayers.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There is not a day I don't include you when I pray...each night I reflect that you are fighting with all you have to survive and can overcome this. I think we all hope that you can feel the hugs, love and support you have behind you...yet it is you out front.....we do have your back. :kiss: I am so glad you have your Mom and a loving family....You can do this!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry yesterday was harder than you expected, but thankful you are not in pain. 

Praying for you today!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your support. I'm in some pain today as I do have stitches that will dissolve.


----------

